# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Bán plc mitsubishi,hmi, biến tần.....

## gicungthich

Bán plc mitsubishi fx3u-48mt mới chưa dùng lần nào giá 3,5tr bác nào cần zalo em số đt 01673745581.
(đã bán)

----------


## jeanvaljean

PLC rất đẹp...nhin thèm mà ko đủ lúa để lấy...
fix thêm tí nữa dc ko bác

----------


## gicungthich

> PLC rất đẹp...nhin thèm mà ko đủ lúa để lấy...
> fix thêm tí nữa dc ko bác


Bao ship cho bác được không ạ, hàng mới em chưa dùng lần nào, bí quá nên mới bán bác ạ.

----------


## gicungthich

thêm em hmi keyence 10.7inch, giá 3,5tr bao ship hàng còn rất đẹp.(đã bán)

----------


## woodenfishbk

Giá sao đại ka ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## gicungthich

> Giá sao đại ka ơi


Giá em ghi rõ ở trên đó bác.

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Bao ship cho bác được không ạ, hàng mới em chưa dùng lần nào, bí quá nên mới bán bác ạ.


có alo cho Bác,em hốt con plcFX3U-48MT với HMI (HMI nào thì chưa qđịnh nhờ bác tư vấn)

----------


## jeanvaljean

Thank Bác gicungthic đã nhiệt tình hỗ trợ tư vần + fix tẹt ga 
EM xin phep rước 2 bạn trên về ạh

----------


## jeanvaljean

Thank Bác gicungthic đã nhiệt tình hỗ trợ tư vần + fix tẹt ga 
En xin phep rước 2 bạn trên về ạh

----------


## gicungthich

cần tiền đi du lịch bán nốt em biến tần mitsubishi FR-e720-2,2kw mới kính coong chưa sử dụng lần nào có cả sách vở đi kèm của nhà sản xuất. giá ra đi 3,3tr bao ship cho các bác.(đã bán)

----------


## Hoang Nhat

> Bán plc mitsubishi fx3u-48mt mới chưa dùng lần nào giá 3,5tr bác nào cần zalo em số đt 01673745581.


Bộ plc này đẹp quá tiếc rằng không kịp mua

----------


## gicungthich

> Bộ plc này đẹp quá tiếc rằng không kịp mua


Keke chậm chân rồi.

----------


## gicungthich

> cần tiền đi du lịch bán nốt em biến tần mitsubishi FR-e720-2,2kw mới kính coong chưa sử dụng lần nào có cả sách vở đi kèm của nhà sản xuất. giá ra đi 3,3tr bao ship cho các bác.


Giảm giá biến tần còn 3,1tr bao ship cho các bác cần nhé.

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Con biến tần đẹp quá

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Con biến tần đẹp quá


Xúc đi bác, em nhìn cũng ngứa ngáy lắm ah

----------


## Hoang Nhat

> Giảm giá biến tần còn 3,1tr bao ship cho các bác cần nhé.


biến tần đẹp long lanh thật muốn có em này quá :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jeanvaljean

yêu nhau rồi thì phải tìm cách ở bên nhau....

----------


## gicungthich

Hàng đã theo hết bác về miền nam thân yêu.thanks các bác đã quan tâm.

----------


## dangkhoi

biến tần mitsu xúc rồi à

----------


## gicungthich

> biến tần mitsu xúc rồi à


Cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm hàng đã bán hết rồi à.

----------


## gicungthich

Có con hmi mitsubishi got1000 bán nốt cho bác nào cần,hàng sử dụng tốt ngon lành cành đào.em up thêm các dòng plc có thể kết nối với nó, cáp kết nối với plc các bác có thể tự hàn theo sơ đồ, cáp lập trình cũng vậy.hướng dẫn các bác lập trình luôn nếu các bác cần.Giá ra đi là 1,5tr.

----------

Hoang Nhat

----------


## gicungthich

up cho các bác cần ạ.

----------


## gicungthich

Bao ship cho các bác cần nhé.

----------


## gicungthich

Giảm giá còn 1,4tr + bao ship cho các bác cho nhanh đi.

----------


## Hoang Nhat

> Giảm giá còn 1,4tr + bao ship cho các bác cho nhanh đi.


khi nào có tiền mình sẽ rước em này về dinh

----------


## thietbidiencamtay

PLC rất đẹp quá

----------


## hongle228

Got1000 model nào thế bác ?

----------


## gicungthich

> Got1000 model nào thế bác ?


Ảnh em chụp cũng rõ mà bác. Model gt1050-qbbd

----------


## gicungthich

Cuối tuần cho bác nào cần

----------


## sheeny

Ké bác tý có mấy modul mở rộng cho bác nào cần giá 700k/modul

----------


## Hoang Nhat

> Ké bác tý có mấy modul mở rộng cho bác nào cần giá 700k/modul


cái modul này dùng như thế nào vậy bác....

----------


## gicungthich

Plc LS masterk-80s, 40in out. Giá 1,2tr cho bác nào cần

----------


## gicungthich

Đám ssr 600k cho cả đám.Đính kèm 39797

----------


## gicungthich

plc ls như hình giá 3tr cho bác nào cần

----------


## gicungthich

Thêm em plc mitsubishi fx3u-48mt/dss giá 3,3tr bao ship cho bác nào cần.hàng rất đẹp

----------


## gicungthich

Hàng đã ra đi trong 1 nốt nhạc.thanks các bác đã quan tâm.

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Hàng đã ra đi trong 1 nốt nhạc.thanks các bác đã quan tâm.


ông nào lẹ thay gớm

----------


## gicungthich

> Có con hmi mitsubishi got1000 bán nốt cho bác nào cần,hàng sử dụng tốt ngon lành cành đào.em up thêm các dòng plc có thể kết nối với nó, cáp kết nối với plc các bác có thể tự hàn theo sơ đồ, cáp lập trình cũng vậy.hướng dẫn các bác lập trình luôn nếu các bác cần.Giá ra đi là 1,5tr.


Giảm giá hmi còn 1,3tr bao ship cho nhanh đi.

----------


## garynguyen

Cụ kiếm cho em con plc s7-200 cpu 222. Ac/dc/rl thì càng tốt ạ. Thanks cụ

----------


## gicungthich

> Giảm giá hmi còn 1,3tr bao ship cho nhanh đi.


Up cho bác nào cần.

----------


## gicungthich

> Giảm giá hmi còn 1,3tr bao ship cho nhanh đi.


Giảm kịch sàn hmi còn 1,2tr cho nhanh đi.

----------


## gicungthich

Bác nào biết giá cho em xin cái giá.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Bác nào biết giá cho em xin cái giá.


Em đọc tài liệu thì giá con này cao đó bác, nhưng phải có cây thước SJ300 thì mới thật sự cao  :Wink:

----------


## gicungthich

> Em đọc tài liệu thì giá con này cao đó bác, nhưng phải có cây thước SJ300 thì mới thật sự cao



Có thước đo của nó luôn đủ 2 trục xy, chỉ thiếu giắc kết nối từ sensor lên bộ hiển thị là đủ bộ.chắc nhiều bác chế cháo được cái khoản giắc này.

----------


## gicungthich

Bộ IAI như hình, còn khá mới đầy đủ cáp giắc về cắm điện là chạy, có sẵn chương trình như hình bác nào muốn thay đổi thì lập trình lại là chạy. hàng đã test chạy ầm ầm. Giá ra đi 3tr/bộ. hành trình xi lanh 100mm.

----------


## sakura

> Bộ IAI như hình, còn khá mới đầy đủ cáp giắc về cắm điện là chạy, có sẵn chương trình như hình bác nào muốn thay đổi thì lập trình lại là chạy. hàng đã test chạy ầm ầm. Giá ra đi 3tr/bộ. hành trình xi lanh 100mm.


Bộ này nhìn quá quen à

----------


## gicungthich

có mấy con lò xo mới cứng có ai cần ko ạ. 10k/con mua bao nhiêu con các bác cứ phản hồi lại.

----------

Hoang Nhat, lehoongf

----------


## Hoang Nhat

cái lò xo này đẹp quá hôm trước cần tìm con này mỏi mắt mà không ra

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Em có vài con PLC bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé


Cho cai hinh cho dễ hình dung bác ơi

----------


## Tuankiet

Còn em plc ls K7M DR60u_k120s thanh lý nốt cho bác nào yêu thích liên hệ 01658035127

----------


## gicungthich

Em đang cần mua biến tần yaskawa hoặc mitsubishi hoặc fuji điện áp 380v,công suất 2,2kw 1 con,7,5kw 1 con và 11kw 1 con.hàng đẹp.bác nào có hú em 1 câu. 3 cả con cùng hãng thì tốt nhé các bác. Số đt của em 01673745581.thanks các bác đã đọc tin.các bác có hàng gửi ảnh qua zalo nhé.

----------


## aladin

hmi con ko bac oi

----------


## gicungthich

Còn hãng khác thôi bác,bác cần thì vào zalo em gửi ảnh nhé.

----------


## manipul

> Bộ IAI như hình, còn khá mới đầy đủ cáp giắc về cắm điện là chạy, có sẵn chương trình như hình bác nào muốn thay đổi thì lập trình lại là chạy. hàng đã test chạy ầm ầm. Giá ra đi 3tr/bộ. hành trình xi lanh 100mm.



Cái này lập trình bằng phần mềm gì vậy bác ?

----------


## gicungthich

Phần mềm iai bác ơi,cái này trên mạng có mà. X-sel controler

----------


## gicungthich

Em cần mua 1 con encoder khoảng 1000xung đổ lại loại A,B,Z 24vdc+ 2 puly và đai răng vừa với encoder bác nào có alo em 1 tiếng.thanks các bác.

----------


## gicungthich

Tay quay phát xung hàng đẹp 600k/bộ

----------


## gicungthich

Đồng hồ nhiệt omron có cổng rs485 
250k/1 có bác nào xúc ko.

----------


## unbeatable

Bạn nào có hàng cũ ngon bổ rẻ thì lại báo anh em nhé !

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Đang cần 1 con PLC Siemens để học tập. Bác có báo giá đc ko ạ

----------


## gicungthich

ĐÃ BÁN.Encoder suntax 2000 xung 250k/con bác nào cần hú em.

----------


## gicungthich

ĐÃ BÁN.Encoder Sick 2500xung 280k/con.

----------


## gicungthich

Giảm giá encoder còn 200k/con bác nào xúc hết để em dọn kho.

----------


## gicungthich

ĐÃ BÁN.Có đám timer lộ cộ tất cả 400k

----------


## gicungthich

Plc mitsubishi fxon-40mr. 1tr

----------


## Nguyễn Tiến Dũng

[QUOTE=gicungthich;117491]Bán plc mitsubishi fx3u-48mt mới chưa dùng lần nào giá 3,5tr bác nào cần zalo em số đt 01673745581.
(đã bán)[/Hiện nay em đang có 2 con PLC Panasonic NAiS FPO & Allen Bradley Micro Logic , hàng mới tinh, cụ nào cần ới em nhé : 0985523666

----------


## gicungthich

ĐÃ BÁN.Plc Fx3u-32mt full box 3.4tr

----------


## gicungthich

> Plc Fx3u-32mt full box 3.4tr


Giảm giá còn 3.2tr có bác nào xúc ko?

----------


## gicungthich

Đám at mitsubishi đủ loại từ 1,3,5,7,10,15A 35k/con có 40 con.Đính kèm 63608Đính kèm 63609

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Đám at mitsubishi đủ loại từ 1,3,5,7,10,15A 35k/con có 40 con.Đính kèm 63608Đính kèm 63609


update lại hình nha bác...ko thấy gì cà

----------


## gicungthich

Em up lại cái hình.

----------


## vndic

> Có đám timer lộ cộ tất cả 400k


Mình lấy đám này nha

----------


## gicungthich

Có bác lấy rồi nếu là bác thì ok .ko phải thì z
Sory bác nhé.

----------


## gicungthich

Encoder 6000 xung 12 đến 24vdc,mới nguyên hộp có bát giữ và khớp nối trục. Giá 700k

----------


## gicungthich

(Đã bán )Plc keyence đẹp như hình giá 950k

----------


## gicungthich

Em up lại hình ảnh encoder 6000 xung.giá đã ghi ở trên.

----------


## gicungthich

Bộ plc mitsubishi dòng Q có modull điều khiển vị trí giá 2.7tr

----------


## gicungthich

Biến tần mitsubishi A740 5.5kw giá 4.1tr.

----------


## gicungthich

Có bộ ray trượt hành trình 380mm bước vitme 15.bác nào cần thêm thông tin gì zalo em chi tiết. Giá bộ trên là 1.7tr

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Cho so dt bác ơi

----------


## gicungthich

Số đt của em 0373745581

----------

Mr Su

----------


## gicungthich

Giảm giá biến tần còn 3.9tr nay 20/10 các bác ợ.

----------


## gicungthich

Bộ nguồn 24vdc 0,7A. 50k/bộ mua 10 bộ còn 45k hoặc bao ship chậm tùy các bác chọn.

----------


## Trucvt

Em lấy tất nguồn 24V0,7A nhé. Tks!

----------

Mr Su

----------


## gicungthich

> Biến tần mitsubishi A740 5.5kw giá 4.1tr.Đính kèm 65215


Giảm giá biến tần còn 3.7tr cho các bác lắp máy tải trâu bò.

----------


## Trucvt

> Em lấy tất nguồn 24V0,7A nhé. Tks!


Em đã nhận được lô nguồn rồi. Bác chủ đóng gói rất chuyên nghiệp quá ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## gicungthich

Biến tần A740 5.5kw giá 3.5tr.bác nào hót ngày mai em gửi luôn.sau ngày mai phải 1 tháng sau em mới bán lại.thanks các bác quan tâm.

----------


## gicungthich

Đồng hồ full box như hình 350k cho bác nào cần.

----------


## gicungthich

(Đã bán)Đám áttomat 30k/ con.

----------


## anhapt

Mình có nhiều đồ điện công nghiệp cần thanh lý mà không được đăng bài vì lính mới, mà cũng chẳng biết về lĩnh vực này vây bác nào cần thì alo nhé

Mình có 3 tủ biến tần điều khiển động cơ khuấy, hơn 10 bộ contactor và relay đi kèm 22A và 40A hàng của hãng Ls, cầu giao tự động 350A, 100A, 32A nhiều mô tơ 3 pha, máy bơm dung môi cho ngành thực phẩm cần thanh lý

điện thoại: 0989664123

địa chỉ chi đông mê linh hà nội

----------


## gicungthich

(Đã bán)Plc FX3u-64mt mới chưa xài thiếu hộp. Giá 3tr

----------


## gicungthich

Tay quay phát xung 400k.

----------


## ductrung

> Tay quay phát xung 400k.


chụp cái mặt sau e xem vs b

----------

Mr Su

----------


## gicungthich

Đây bác nhé

----------


## gicungthich

Mới rã tủ jav được ít rơle trung gian hàng còn đẹp. 20k/bộ bác nào dùng được hú em.

----------


## gicungthich

Plc fx1s-10mr 500k cho bác nào xài.

----------


## gicungthich

Cáp plc Q kèm cầu đấu 40pin 250k.

----------


## gicungthich

Cả đám 750k.gồm plc nguồn,mấy món linh tinh.

----------


## gicungthich

Nguồn 24vdc-10a 400k.

----------


## gicungthich

Plc keyence đẹp như mới 950k.

----------


## Cu Tý

> Đồng hồ full box như hình 350k cho bác nào cần. Đính kèm 69518


 bộ này còn không bác

----------


## gicungthich

> bộ này còn không bác


Bộ này còn em ơi.

----------


## gicungthich

(Đã bán)Trục xoay 360độ ngậm con step nhỏ.giá 200k cho bác nào ngâm cứu.

----------


## gicungthich

Em cũng không biết đây là,đủ giắc bấm thò thụt. Bán 250k cho bác nào nghiên cứu.

----------


## gicungthich

10 nút dừng khẩn omron gồm 2 cặp tiếp điểm đèn dc24v. 500k hết đám.

----------


## gicungthich

Timer chỉnh được nhiều chế độ. Cả đám 500k.

----------


## waranty

Timer chạy điện 220V hay gì vậy bác?

----------


## gicungthich

Điện 24vdc bác nhé.

----------


## gicungthich

Van khí nén tất cả 200k.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em cũng không biết đây là,đủ giắc bấm thò thụt. Bán 250k cho bác nào nghiên cứu.





> Van khí nén tất cả 200k.


Mình lấy 2 món này nhé. Thanks

----------


## gicungthich

> Mình lấy 2 món này nhé. Thanks


Bác gửi em địa chỉ qua zalo nhé, để em gửi hàng.thanks bác.số đt zalo của em. 0373745581.

----------


## Ga con

Mớ này còn không bác. Có 1 loại time range hay nhiều loại vậy bác.


Thanks.

----------


## gicungthich

> Mớ này còn không bác. Có 1 loại time range hay nhiều loại vậy bác.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Vẫn còn bác nhé.nó cùng một loại thôi bác.chứ loại khác thì rẻ ạ.bác liên hệ qua zalo giúp em.0373745581.thanks bác

----------


## lituan219

> (Đã bán)Trục xoay 360độ ngậm con step nhỏ.giá 200k cho bác nào ngâm cứu.


Con này em cần mua lại, bác nào để em với

----------


## gicungthich

Plc mitsubishi 1,4tr.

----------


## gicungthich

Timer chỉnh nhiều chế độ giá 100k/ con.

----------

